# Some O Scale Weathering



## ogauge47 (Nov 6, 2009)

Modified Lionel 50' outside-post boxcar









Rusted coil car hood









Detail work on a Lionel ATSF Double-Door box with end doors
Heavy dust job, simulating years of use in the desert





































Atlas O BC 53' Double-door plug door boxcar
Dusty, with medium rusting



















All O scale of course


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Great job 

I like the BC Rail boxcar.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Great Result with a dry brush.
I would of expected an air brush or did I just misunderstand?
WHat kind of paint are you using?


----------



## canobiecrazy (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow, really good job!


----------

